# Six Cycle Gas Engine



## dparker (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello All: Home Shop Machinist magazine has had several model engine plans over the years and in the 90's I built Phil Duclos's Six Cycle Engine from the plans and articles published there.

It has been 10 years or more since I ran this engine and my 6 volt batteries were dead so I used my battery charger as the voltage supply. A little WD40 was added to the gas and a little oil was shot into the cylinder therefore the smoke in the exhaust when the engine was started. The coil and condenser (and battery holder) are in the box. The board the engine is mounted on will turn over and the engine can be stored inside the box for carrying it around without damage.

One of the biggest thrils about building this model was when my son and I got it started we called my Dad and just held the phone near the engine. He was into restoring the full sized antique farm engines, after about 30 seconds I asked him what the noise was. We discussed the engine for a bit, and about 2 months later we took it home with us on vacation and he and I had fun running it.
[youtube=425,350]1yU-_-MXy3k[/youtube] 
I had to open the doors and windows in the house to get it aired out before SWMBO got home.
Thank you for looking-----don


----------



## wareagle (Sep 30, 2008)

Very nice! It runs great! The case you have for it is awesome. Very simple, but very effective.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Philjoe5 (Sep 30, 2008)

Very cool Don. Thanks for posting the video :bow:

Cheers,
Phil


----------

